# Anybody use bow tip protectors?



## Rock Crusher (May 26, 2009)

I was out hunting in the woods this morning and it was wet and rainy and stalking through the woods I kept wanting to catch my limb tips on brush and stuff. I've always heard that the limb tips are rather delicate. I was thinking about getting a tip protector at least for the bottom tip. My question is will it effect the bows performance at all or not? Do any of you guys use them? If so how do you like them? Thanks


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

I do.(lower limb only) Does what it's supposed to, protects the tip. I put the protector on first, with the string over it. As far as performance, i tuned my bow/arrows with it installed. No issues.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I use one. No problem's with performance. Doesn't affect the bow. Nice because you can rest the limb on the ground instead of holding it on your shoe and such. Plus, they're cheap.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Got one on all my bows. They seem to me to be about the cheapest ($2 or so) insurance you can get for a bow.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rock -

Not any more. In the old days (before compounds) a lot of range bow racks held bows vertically, resting on the lower tip. So just about everybody used them. These days, I rarely, if ever, rest a bow on the lower tip, and those racks are long gone, so there's no need, IMHO. 

BTW - there are a lot of things you can use as tip protectors. We used to get these plastic (I think they were) curtain rod end protectors. They fit a lot of limb tips perfectly and were basically free. Heck, in a pinch you can use a wrap or two of electrical tape. Yes, if you're going to tune your rig, do so with them on. 

Not to sure about how delicate limb tips are, as they that the initial hit on shock!!!

Viper1 out.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think it makes sense to use them. I use them on all my bows. Its cheap protection. The leather ones under the string look nice, but the rubber ones that you slip on over the string and tip do the same job. When it cracks, I just buy another.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I use them. I like the saunders one - all the others I have tried tend to get thrown off the limb when I am at full draw.

Mark


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

all my bows have them cheap insurance to protect the bow and they allow you to rest the tip on the tree stand and not make any noise


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I use them on all my bows. I take them off and make sure there's no grit or dirt in them every now and then


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah just got 3 fo them in from 3Rivers, I have them on my most used bows now....


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Ya, I use one on each end of my longbow. They not only protect the tips they also quite the bow (touch the bow string stop virbartion).


----------

